# 1897 Crescent courting bicycle



## mike j (Jun 17, 2018)

My wife has always liked a bicycle built for two, I never really shared the love. Lately though, I have been liking the Colson steer from the rear, she saw a photo of Norberto's at Trexlertown & loved it. Picked up this Crescent Model 25 at Copake. I think that it is extremely elegant & has some pretty unique features. Finally got to it today. Stripped through the red brush on & the blue underneath, very little original (black) paint under the crank hanger. Nickel plating, overall is not too bad, the silver paint applied to it may have preserved it somewhat. When I get all the parts cleaned & can clearly see what I have, will be better able to decide where to go w/ it.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2018)

I like it. Very interesting steering set up. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## mike j (Jun 24, 2018)

Just about ready for priming. Letting the Rust Mort dry up. The nickel plating is not too terrible considering that it's a hundred & twenty years old. Giovanni said that these bikes came in a optional color of olive. I'm going with satin Italian olive & will attempt to distress it enough to match the patina'd plating. Probably have to fabricate the handlebars & stems.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice work!


----------



## OHcaptain (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is a 1897 Model 25 found via The CABE.  This will give you an idea of the bars and stems. There are metal bars on some I've seen. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...rchased-chicago-1893.31851/page-2#post-353080

Good luck with the restoration!


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2018)

_*Looking good! Mike J.* _
It looks as that you are making great progress. It will be ready for you and the Mrs to take a ride before you know it.


----------



## mike j (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys, getting ready for paint. Found this Crescent that @cr250mark had posted awhile ago. Believe that this is the olive color that I'm shooting for. Hope to be able to distress it enough to match the plating & make it look somewhat original.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 25, 2018)

I have the original hickory handlebars on my Crescent No.1 and can make a cardboard template, for steam bending some for your tandem. They can be easily finished in an antique patina.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is a ladies....


----------



## mike j (Jun 26, 2018)

Beautiful bikes Giovanni, thank you very much for the offer. That is extremely kind of you. I would love to do these in wood but not able to at this point. I have them somewhat fabricated in stainless tubing w/ the stem welded to the bars. Though not correct, I believe that they will be passable. Very similar to my 1896 Columbia & the Crescents that I've seen in photo's & catalog pic's sport a variety of handle bar types. The budget is tight on this one & I have a feeling that the ten feet + or - of 1/4 inch block chain is going to eat up most of it.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 27, 2018)

Rexnord Industries makes 1" pitch block chain in several widths. They do not sell direct but can purchase chain and links through Applied Industrial Technologies (they have 450 service centers in North America). I paid $14.25 per foot for 1/2" width block chain. 1/4” should cost less per foot.


----------



## mike j (Jun 28, 2018)

Great source, they look pretty authentic @Blue Streak, thanks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you please post a photo of a chain installed on the chainring?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 28, 2018)

1/2” wide Rexnord 1” pitch block chain on 1891 New Mail cushion tire safety:


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2018)

It's gonna be in the mid nineties today, great for painting. The last color didn't quite work out. There is & there isn't a lot of difference between a TOC light olive & a 1970's leisure suit bright green. Just a shade or two. Hoping that a little patina will help too.


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2018)

No leisure suit here. The paint's not finished, when it hardens up I want to polish some areas, dull down & add more rust to others. Put it back together before some of the unobtainable parts go missing. Thinking of cream 2" Continental retro rides.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2018)

You can actually use black tea and carbonized coconut shell to put a patina on the paint


----------



## Ed Minas (Jun 30, 2018)

mike j said:


> No leisure suit here. The paint's not finished, when it hardens up I want to polish some areas, dull down & add more rust to others. Put it back together before some of the unobtainable parts go missing. Thinking of cream 2" Continental retro rides.
> 
> View attachment 832200
> 
> View attachment 832201



Love the color


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2019)

It's been a while since I've done anything to this one. Just got the retro rides, had the seat stems made & tried to add other parts not too glaringly incorrect. Will upgrade as they come available, I find that the as found price tends to be much less than the as needed price. Hope to order the chain this week, make the guard & get 'er going down the road.


----------



## mike j (May 1, 2019)

Fifteen foot of 1/4'' block chain arrived today. Thanks Blue Streak for the recommendation. It cost a bit more than I expected but fit perfectly. It is much better than the alternative. Hoping that a regular chain breaker will work on these as the pins look pretty big. Can't wait to get 'er on the road.


----------



## Ed Minas (May 2, 2019)

Sweet.  Love the color with the tire combo


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2019)

Thank Ed, I'm loving these Continental Retro rides myself. Besides having a very classic look they're 2" wide. Took the old gal for a shakedown cruise down by the old mill stream. Maneuvers like a tractor trailer but is pretty fun overall. Fabricating the chain guard & my wife is expressing interest in riding it too. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## mike j (May 11, 2019)

Pretty much done... for now. Fabricated a decent chain guard, rides pretty nice, still haven't gotten my wife on it yet. Trying to subtly age & patina the newer additions  to match the  original nickel on the bike. Always on the lookout for upgradeable parts, & there are many, for this bike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 11, 2019)

mike j said:


> Pretty much done... for now. Fabricated a decent chain guard, rides pretty nice, still haven't gotten my wife on it yet. Trying to subtly age & patina the newer additions  to match the  original nickel on the bike. Always on the lookout for upgradeable parts, & there are many, for this bike
> 
> View attachment 996361



Continental RetroRide
I have them on my tandem.
Great tires, with durability....


----------



## Eatontkd (May 12, 2019)

Very cool Mike, nice "bring back"!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 19, 2019)

Great job on bringing the bike back, I do love the color you chose. How did you patina the paint, tea bags?


----------

